# decks



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

well its been a busy past couple weeks and decided to start fresh with this progress. its only easier from here now I have finally figured it out. 






big thanks to shallow breath for some tips and how to and noe for the extra scraps that I made the blocks with.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

There ya go fly! Now you can get it done.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice work man, now you're on your way. Glad those pieces work out for you, its good stuff to have laying around just in case. I'm about to build my rold holders out of some 1/4" foam this weekend.

You should start a build thread in the bragging section so we can see the progress.


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

I might do that, I just got Penske for my gunnels. I also got some foam that hells bay uses for stuff that's crazy light and strong!


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Where did you find the Penske board? Local?


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

no a guy named johnathan glassner, he knows exactly what hes doing and taught me a lot when I went and picked it up. imo I bought 200 dollars worth of knowledge and got the board for free. hes out of rockledge and only works on hells bays and bt. 

also I got some material that only hells bay and nasa has im pretty sure. the toughest and lightest stuff I will ever see in my life probably! 

one additional thing! I traced my gunnels while I was there to match a 16 whipray! ;D I might not be able to afford a full one right now but at least my gunnels will be the same!

got my platform from ankona to!


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

hey noe I was in your back yard last weekend in my john boat I got to anxious to fish and this is what I caught, maybe we can get together for a trip one day.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice work on the red, let me know I'm down to fish whenever. That platform is gonna look great on the boat too...very nice


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

How much did the platform cost? It looks great.


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

Glad to see you moving along on the right track! Nice red on the fly too!


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

The platform was 500 with tax. A little pricy but it's one of the prettiest platforms I've ever saw. It came with a extra feature I wasn't expecting either which is the bracket on the back that you can stick the pole through and use as a stick like a power pole.

I also got to snoop around Ankona and they weren't shy to tell me there tips and tricks which I was surprised! The shadow cast is a very basic boat! 

Thank you guys also I'm getting there slowly but surely. Mr. Glassner helped me out tremendously also big thanks to him!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

You've helped yourself out alot by going and talking to the guys you did. Your on the right track, now cant wait to see the progress.


----------

